# Tivo Australian forum



## knight76 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi all.

Tivo just launched in Australia yesterday. Would it be possible to get a tivo section setup like the Tivo UK one you have. No doubt this would take off slowly but I think it would be worthwhile.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Waiting to see the how popular it will be...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=399798
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=399658


----------



## knight76 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks, I will keep watching and hope it appears soon.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Looks pretty popular to me according to the first thread linked in Mike Lang's post.

I'd argue there are more Australian users than UK users or Comcast TiVo users or even Beta Search users and all three of those have their own forum!


----------

